# Starter Sets and other newbie questions...



## Flying Dutchman (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,
Recently joined the forum after my interest has been sparked and are now looking to start from the ground up. My questions have probably been asked before, but here goes:

Starter Kits - I'm looking at a Hornby kit and was interested in the Flying Scottsman. I was told that the Cornishman kit would be better as it is digital - please elaborate. Is it better to get a digital kit from the start and build it up from there, or go ananlogue and eventually upgrade/add digital components?

What is the difference between DCC ready and DCC fitted?

Can I operate an analogue loco on a digital controller

Your help and answers are appreciated. From here I can at least decide whihc way to go.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

FD

First I would recommend that you peruse the DCC Forum here.
Read the various threads asking questions similar to yours.


Do yourself a favor and only consider DCC right from the start.
I am unfamiliar with the train kits you mention and can only comment
on DCC in general.

DCC makes operating your trains fun and does away with all
of the annoying limitations of analog or what's known as a DC system.

DCC ready means that the loco maker has installed a jack that
will accept some DCC decoder plugs.

DCC fitted ( on board, Installed) means that the loco can be
placed on a DCC layout and be controlled by the DCC system
right from the git go. The decoder is already in the loco.

A DCC decoder is a small electronic device that interprets the
digital code from the controller. It is installed in the locomotive.

While a DC (or analog) loco can be run on some DCC systems
it can be damaged under some circumstances.

The DCC layout track is powered at all times. Lights on locos and
cars stay on and at the same brightness. You can run two locos
on the same track but going in opposite directions and at 
different speeds...actions that cannot be done on a DC system
without a complex circuit of isolated sections and many switches.

Some DC locomotives can be converted to DCC with installation
of a decoder.

Glad to have you on the Forum. Hope we can help.

Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome, Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

dont forget that you need two cabs (controller) to run two trains at the same time.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Two DCC controllers make things a lot easier to run
2 trains at the same time but you can actually have only
one controller and still, by punching buttons back and
forth, keep 2 trains running in opposite directions on
the same track. I did it for months til I pulled out what little
hair I had.  

Don


----------

